# Anyone dealt with Colnago Directly?



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

My Dream Plus is failing, with cracks in the headtube. I bought it froom TotalCycling three years ago. The US distributer while heplful, can't do anything. TotalCycling has a new distributer who is not intersted in doing anything. The warrenty is one year. I was informed that this was a known issue for some of the aluminum Colnagos. I was thinking of contacting Colnago directly since it seems I'm on my own. 
The cracks first appeared last year. There are two "forked" cracks starting down from the top and one coming up from the bottom. They are getting deeper and longer. Has this happened to anyone else out there?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dream Plus said:


> My Dream Plus is failing, with cracks in the headtube. I bought it froom TotalCycling three years ago. The US distributer while heplful, can't do anything. TotalCycling has a new distributer who is not intersted in doing anything. The warrenty is one year. I was informed that this was a known issue for some of the aluminum Colnagos. I was thinking of contacting Colnago directly since it seems I'm on my own.
> The cracks first appeared last year. There are two "forked" cracks starting down from the top and one coming up from the bottom. They are getting deeper and longer. Has this happened to anyone else out there?


Question is, what do you expect to get out of it? If their warranty is 1 year, and you've been riding it for 3, I guess I wouldn't anticipate them doing anything about it. Sad, because I too am a Dream+ rider and I would hate to see it die. But, warranties are warranties.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

terry b said:


> Question is, what do you expect to get out of it? If their warranty is 1 year, and you've been riding it for 3, I guess I wouldn't anticipate them doing anything about it. Sad, because I too am a Dream+ rider and I would hate to see it die. But, warranties are warranties.


Well I don't know. That's why I'm asking.The rep that told me that it was a known issue said Colnago had replaced frames where this occurred after the warrenty. My problem is not having anyone to represent my interest, as I would if I had bought the frame from the US distributer. By the way TriltirUSA warrenties frames bought through them for 4 yrs ( 3 years beyond the Colnago warrenty). I suspect I'm screwed. Too bad because I love the bike. I just can't afford another Colnago as a disposable frame.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dream Plus said:


> Well I don't know. That's why I'm asking.The rep that told me that it was a known issue said Colnago had replaced frames where this occurred after the warrenty. My problem is not having anyone to represent my interest, as I would if I had bought the frame from the US distributer. By the way TriltirUSA warrenties frames bought through them for 4 yrs ( 3 years beyond the Colnago warrenty). I suspect I'm screwed. Too bad because I love the bike. I just can't afford another Colnago as a disposable frame.


Interesting, have not heard about a known issue with Dreams, hope it's not the case. I guess that's the price we pay for not buying into the TrialTir price fixing. Saw this week though that Maestro is now offering 6 years, but dealing with someone overseas cannot be as easy as doing it locally. I guess we pay for saving the bucks (bought mine new on eBay so if it dies I'm in the same boat as you are.)


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Try it*

Try it -- you have nothing to lose !!!!

However, I have not heard of any issues with Dream's cracking -- mine was ridden by an engineer at Colnago for six months, then by me for six more 'til my C50 got in. My girlfriend's been riding it since then.........sure it hasn't been in an accident ????


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

....no harm done in trying but expect it to take a long time....wouldn't be surprised if it would take almost a year.. There's something to be said here for US companies/manufacturers. Often their service is leaps and bounds above what's customary in Europe. Unfortunately prices are accordingly in some cases as well.


----------



## Sketchy One (Mar 4, 2004)

Almost all of the major players these days are having their bikes built overseas. It can't hurt to contact them directly and see what happens. It would have to be sent back anyway no matter if it was by an american shop or not. My shop used to sell Colnago and in my experience the company wants to keep consumer faith, if they have that, they may have future sales. They have been gaining more and more presence in the states. Give them a call...you never know.


----------



## Rogue (Mar 20, 2004)

Check with Mike at Maestro. Sometimes he will deal with Colnago on warranty issues as if you bought the bike from him. He's a good man and he might be able to help you out. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

*No accidents - Thanks everyone!*



C50 said:


> Try it -- you have nothing to lose !!!!
> 
> However, I have not heard of any issues with Dream's cracking -- mine was ridden by an engineer at Colnago for six months, then by me for six more 'til my C50 got in. My girlfriend's been riding it since then.........sure it hasn't been in an accident ????


But I have ridden @ 17,000 miles on it. I'ts been raced and not "babied", but I haven't crashed on it ( yet!?)I had a meticulous mechanic at an LBS face the headtube, install the headset ( campy record ), and install the bottom bracket for me since I was worried about those steps. I assembled everything else myself.

Last Thursday I did have a squirrel run through my front wheel causing one of the bladed spokes on my Neutrons to break! I got fur stuck in my computer wires! When it rains it pours.

I'll probably buy a frame to race on and swap the parts before I send the frame anywhere. I'll try all of the suggestions. Thanks!


----------

